# Rundtakttisch mit externem Antrieb



## Jelly (29 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, schon alle im Wochenende ?

Ich suche ne passende Lösung für folgendes:

Aktuell war ein Rundtisch mit 6 Positionen geplant, alles fertig vom Hersteller XY. Nun muss die Anlage etwas umkonzipiert werden: Durch den Drehpunkt des Tisches läuft eine 120mm Achse senkrecht, da obenliegende Achsen mit einem Druck von 50 Tonnen belastet werden. Nun sagt der Hersteller des Tisches er hätte keinen Antrieb, der ausserhalb der Mitte den Tisch antreibt.

Also haben wir nun den Salat: Der Tisch soll per Zahnscheibe von extern gedreht werden. Unser Maschinenbauer wollt mir sogar nen normalen Motor mit FU und Drehgeber aufdrücken, musste ich aber erstmal ablehnen. So genau in 1,5s zu positionieren geht so doch nicht oder?

Also such ich nun nen Hersteller von Rundtakttischen, welche uns hierzu eine saubere Lösung bieten. Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrung? Arbeit ihr dazu mit nem Servo? Dies wäre jedenfalls mein Vorschlag gewesen...

Bin grad für alle Hinweis dankbar!

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## sepp (29 April 2011)

Hi,

meinst du so einen?
http://www.miksch.de/prodsheet.php?nodeid=214

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## Jelly (29 April 2011)

*fast...*

Hi,

Danke schon mal!

ja nun der Antrieb an sich ist schon gut.
Aber bei unserer Anlage geht nun durch den Zentralpunkt des Tisches, also auch durch das Getriebe eine 120mm-Stahlachse zum Abfangen der 50 Tonnen. Soweit ich sehen kann, sind die gezeigten Antriebstechniken alle direkt unter dem Tisch im Zentralpunkt angeordnet. Und bei Miksch haben jetzt eh schon alle Feierabend...


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2011)

... dann schau doch auch mal bei www.weiss-gmbh.de nach. Da müßte es auch was für dich geben ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Jelly (29 April 2011)

*Jawolllll*

Jawoll! Sieht doch supa aus!   Danke euch!
Ruf ich gleich montag morgen 6:00 Uhr an! ggg


----------



## IBFS (29 April 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... dann schau doch auch mal bei www.weiss-gmbh.de nach. Da müßte es auch was für dich geben ...



Verwenden wir auch .. machmal mir der Spezialkarte und manchmal auch ohne.

Frank


----------



## hardwarekiller (29 April 2011)

... als alternative:  FIBRO, die haben wir mit servoantrieb in verwendung


----------



## Boxy (2 Mai 2011)

Fibro wäre mir da auch eingefallen


----------

